# checking out a '99 m3 cab tomorrow



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

My wife and I are going to test drive it after work. I'm hoping it works out to be a good replacement for the Audi. All I know so far is it's black w/ gray leather, 36k miles 5-sp traded back into my dealership yesterday by a guy who picked up his new M5. 

JST and the other e36 M'ers, anything you can tell me to specifically look at, and do you know the options w/ costs available that year? 

I'm a bit worried I'll like it too much. I was hoping to wait until December before getting rid of the Audi, but M3 cabs don't show up everyday...
First pass price quote was $36k CPO which from Edmunds looks to be about right.


:banghead:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Black with Gray leather. Great combo! :bigpimp: 

Buy it and get rid of that Audi :thumbup:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Black with Gray leather. Great combo! :bigpimp:
> 
> Buy it and get rid of that Audi :thumbup:  *


Sadly that's my opinion before I even see the thing.

That's why I'm bringing my wife along to help take the "M3 lust" out of the equation and make some sort of rational decision.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> *My wife and I are going to test drive it after work. I'm hoping it works out to be a good replacement for the Audi. All I know so far is it's black w/ gray leather, 36k miles 5-sp traded back into my dealership yesterday by a guy who picked up his new M5.
> 
> JST and the other e36 M'ers, anything you can tell me to specifically look at, and do you know the options w/ costs available that year?
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Download the E36 M3 FAQ here:

www.eurospeed.org

Just give her a thorough test drive. E36 M3s are generally very sturdy, but make sure this particular sample hasn't been unduly abused. And since it's a '99, there's a good chance that you still have some factory warranty left. That will provide more of a buffer in case things do go wrong. Let us know how it goes!

Oh, and one thing about convertibles. The one that I test drove had a slight issue where the tonneau cover wasn't closing properly on the passenger side. It was fixed the next time I saw it, just before it was sold.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Let us know what you thought of the test drive. 

I'm always interested in E36 M3 reviews from people who have a fresh perspective.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> Sadly that's my opinion before I even see the thing.
> 
> That's why I'm bringing my wife along to help take the "M3 lust" out of the equation and make some sort of rational decision. *


Let her drive it first and the lust will be all over the place 

Did they tell you $36K with no haggling:dunno: Boy Otto's must love you:thumbup: Take 35 with you and take it home


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Let her drive it first and the lust will be all over the place
> 
> Did they tell you $36K with no haggling:dunno: Boy Otto's must love you:thumbup: Take 35 with you and take it home *


That was my thought on both ideas (wife drive it first, and $35k +tax). :thumbup:

I'l be sure to review it on Friday (I screwed my days up above, the appointment is Thursday). :banghead:

Thanks Jetfire for the link I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Let us know how it goes. I suspect the Audi will be history shortly.

As Jetfire said, the M3s are robust. There are a few areas (mainly covered in the FAQ) to watch out for, but the fact that the car has some warranty left is nice.

Check this thread for more detailed info.

As far as the convertible goes, mechanically it's like all the other M3s. Check that the top is in good condition, and don't be surprised if it feels a bit flexible going over bumps. A front strut brace (about $400, from Strong Strut or soon from UUC) makes a world of difference. Also, minor squeaks with the top up can be taken care of with Gummiphlege.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> That was my thought on both ideas (wife drive it first, and $35k +tax). :thumbup:
> 
> ...


What tax   They won't sell it out under you before then will they:dunno:

You do realize that your wife will likely claim daily drivership of it, right:eeps:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> You do realize that your wife will likely claim daily drivership of it, right:eeps:   *


Only when it's nice out.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Even if my wife claims use on nice days, at least I have her car as a fallback. Right now she refuse to drive the Audi at all.  

Do you know where I can get depreciation rates for the next couple of years? I want to prove to her that the M3 will hold it's value better than a comparable 328iC.:bigpimp: 

Thanks for the link JST, I'm reading it now, and no Phil, they won't sell it out from under me, I think I have first shot at it, but I'll probably need to buy it by the end of Oct...:dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *Even if my wife claims use on nice days, at least I have her car as a fallback. Right now she refuse to drive the Audi at all.
> 
> Do you know where I can get depreciation rates for the next couple of years? I want to prove to her that the M3 will hold it's value better than a comparable 328iC.:bigpimp:
> 
> Thanks for the link JST, I'm reading it now, and no Phil, they won't sell it out from under me, I think I have first shot at it, but I'll probably need to buy it by the end of Oct...:dunno: *


I wonder if Rich would consider selling it to Al first:dunno:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I wonder if Rich would consider selling it to Al first:dunno:  *


Al wouldn't be able to get it off the lot, it is a STICK!!

Besides, I think I still have a bit more history at Otto's than Al especially after I tell Rich he's looking at M3s in NYC.:bigpimp:

Thanks for the link doug, 36.9 seemed like a pretty good price for that car with those options AND the hardtop. I honestly don't know much about this car yet till I see it tomorrow, but I'm already feeling like a giddy little school girl at the prospect....


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> ... but I'm already feeling like a giddy little school girl at the prospect.... *


Does your wife know about this?

:lmao:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> Al wouldn't be able to get it off the lot, it is a STICK!!
> 
> ...


There are a couple more here:

http://www.autoadvantage.net/M&8series.htm


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Does your wife know about this?
> 
> :lmao: *


Well they *are* her stockings. :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *
> 
> Well they *are* her stockings. :dunno:  *


Typical Philly fan :flipoff:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> There are a couple more here:
> 
> http://www.autoadvantage.net/M&8series.htm *


There seem to be an awful lot of M3Cs in MD/Virginia. Passport has a few on their website and when I searched our region on Autotrader almost all the hits were the DC metro area. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

There seems to be a recent spate of M3s in the D.C. area. I'm not sure why, but perhaps it has to do with lease returns. All I know is that AutoAdvantage had about four M3s when I was shopping.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Typical Philly fan :flipoff: *


Hogettes?


----------

